# How can you identify Zipp wheel sets by year



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it easy to tell at a glance the difference between the 2007 404 tubular and the 2008 404 tubular? Do or have they emboss the rim as I have seen on other models? When did they include the Carbon Bridge technology? Any help you can provide will be appreciated.


----------



## fiscalmd (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.zipp.com/support/identify/wheel_timeline.php
http://www.zipp.com/support/identify/decal_timeline.php

HTH


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

Many thanks for the links exactly what I was after.


----------

